# Bell & Ross BR02



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

I just got some wrist time with the PVD black BR02 Professional.. the watch is amazing and the pictures dont even come close to doing that watch justice... Got try on the Panerai right afterwards and do some other comparisons, no contest. My next watch is the BR02. Met a recent purchaser of the watch in the store as well and he was very pleased. Retail price for the pro dial PVD was $4500 while the SS was $4000. The rose gold version was also immaculate.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Do you live in the US? I have not seen one here yet, did you happen to catch the price difference between pro diver and regular dial? Pro dial is the way to go IMO.

The new BR03 94 Black and White is very cool as well.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

There is no price difference for the pro face.. however the PVD is a $500 option. I live in Monterey so we have to authorized dealers in the town Chatel and Lussori. Both have online stores. You can inquire Hughues at Chatel if your interested in one.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

very smart watch!!! I'm really digging pvd coating right now. Is there a bracelet for it? ( I ask and THEN I check on google... go figure!)

edit: back from having checked out their website: no bracelet but a pretty cool nylon strap.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I do wish they offered a bracelet, pro dial for sure.

Aqua - did you check out the BR3 94 Black and White on B&R website?


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

let me tell you.. I had the same reserve on the lack of a bracelet.. however, after trying the watch on I can tell you my opinion changed because the ergonomics of the case and strap are amazing.. most comfortable watch I have ever tried on and it just felt like part of my arm. I also really enjoyed the feel of the rubber strap which was far from cheap looking.. it felt very robust. Maybe bell and Ross will come out with a strap later on for the watch as they seem to be into accesories.

When I was in the store I also saw new BR01 variants... there is a new chronograph type that has contrasting silver dials and orange hands on one side....I also saw the military variant that appeared on a Nato style strap in army green.. and a white ceramic face with diamond bezel for women.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Aqua Spearo said:


> let me tell you.. I had the same reserve on the lack of a bracelet.. however, after trying the watch on I can tell you my opinion changed because the ergonomics of the case and strap are amazing.. most comfortable watch I have ever tried on and it just felt like part of my arm. I also really enjoyed the feel of the rubber strap which was far from cheap looking.. it felt very robust. Maybe bell and Ross will come out with a strap later on for the watch as they seem to be into accesories.
> 
> When I was in the store I also saw new BR01 variants... there is a new chronograph type that has contrasting silver dials and orange hands on one side....I also saw the military variant that appeared on a Nato style strap in army green.. and a white ceramic face with diamond bezel for women.


The rubber strap on the instrument series has great quality, but sucks on the wrist. I believe this is because the strap does not meet up with the case flush to help project it out, not very ergonomic. I am sure I am not alone on this. It is however very comfortable on a calf strap. It looks like from the pictures they have addressed this issue on the new BR02 series. Similar to the rubber strap on the Omega PO in that it meets flush with the case.


----------



## Moonrat (Nov 4, 2007)

Got one last week after a long wait. Can't wear it 'till Christmas 'cos it's all wrapped up now. I'll post some pics and maybe a review as soon as. There is no bracelet available as far as I know but there is a fabric band similar to the BR01/3.

Only 2 days to go now ...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Moonrat said:


> Got one last week after a long wait. Can't wear it 'till Christmas 'cos it's all wrapped up now. I'll post some pics and maybe a review as soon as. There is no bracelet available as far as I know but there is a fabric band similar to the BR01/3.
> 
> Only 2 days to go now ...


NICE! Congrats, please post pics! :-!


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

lucky!



Moonrat said:


> Got one last week after a long wait. Can't wear it 'till Christmas 'cos it's all wrapped up now. I'll post some pics and maybe a review as soon as. There is no bracelet available as far as I know but there is a fabric band similar to the BR01/3.
> 
> Only 2 days to go now ...


----------



## RedBaronF2001 (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried one on today and I have to say that it is quite stunning in person. It is a very hefty watch too. 

Hmm. Have I been good enough to get one from Santa? ...


----------



## pnut (Sep 7, 2006)

The BR02 is very high on my list of wants. I'm really anxious to see some more real pics of the watch.


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I was at my local AD, and he pulled out the Arabic PVD version which I fell in love with. My more than tolerant wife also liked it very much. It is on my short list, and now I have to sell something so my wife would consider buying it for me! I thought it fit quite well with the rubber strap but want to see how it feels on the nylon strap.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Its on the "bay", cool dive box too!

[Sorry, no links to B&R internet offers please]


----------



## Moonrat (Nov 4, 2007)

Well I got mine on my wrist right now. Big, bold, very comfortable and I don't want to take it off.


----------



## RedBaronF2001 (Oct 25, 2007)

Moonrat said:


> Well I got mine on my wrist right now. Big, bold, very comfortable and I don't want to take it off.


Wear it in good health :-!

Now I'm going to have to go back and get mine tomorrow ...


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

any quick wrist shots yet?


----------



## koji (Feb 12, 2006)

so which dial do you think is nicer? the one with the numerals or the one with the satellite dial?

I'm a big fan of the BR01/BR03 dial (my favourite dial) but somehow on this diver, I'm tipping towards the one with the satellite dial....:think:


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

couldn't agree with you more koji...the clean version of the pro dial w/o the numeals does it for me the most. I'm dying to see some wrist shots to make a decision to pull the trigger, but maybe my 7 inch wrist is too small to hold such a bold statement like the BR-02 makes, other than that its deffinatly on my short list to get...


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

The pro dial looks cleaner for sure.. besides if you already have an BR01, the pro dial is the perfect compliment... I got some funds for the watch for christmas, so im gonna put the purchase in motion. PVD proface.


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

That was fast.. I highly recommended speaking to one of the Bell & Ross ADs about pricing.


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

$4000-$4500 for a BR02 in PVD without a band in PVD? IMO that is ridiculous! Not a bad looking watch but PVD watches should come with a PVD band, period! Accessories could then be rubber or fabric or whatever turns you on.

paul:-!


----------



## JSonn (Jul 17, 2007)

that's one problem I have heard with B&R, is that you pay for the design of the watch rather than the functionality of it...$4,500 is steep and its not even shock resistant or anti-magnetic...
[Sorry, no links to B&R internet offers please]


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

Not denying the fact that I wouldnt like a PVD band with the watch... It would take some equisite design to flow as nicely as the rubber strap does. Obviously the watch would be more expensive with the band. The pricing is inline with the quality of the product and the extensive advertising Bell & Ross is doing. The $4000-$4500 is the suggested retail price... Bell & Ross has enough cushion in the pricing for negotians with the AD. I didnt pay anywhere near retail for the last BR01 and I dont plan on paying $4500 for this one.

Also very interested in the new JLC diver and waiting for one to come in.. the plastic strap is supposed to be great.



dbluefish said:


> $4000-$4500 for a BR02 in PVD without a band in PVD? IMO that is ridiculous! Not a bad looking watch but PVD watches should come with a PVD band, period! Accessories could then be rubber or fabric or whatever turns you on.
> 
> paul:-!


----------



## sierra 18 (Nov 8, 2006)

I may be looking at this model. I don't know a huge amount about the brand, but for various reasons I may be looking at a B @ R soon.

Any opinions on the following:

1. Fit and finish;
2. Overall ruggedness and performance;
3. Durability of the PVD

Thanks much y'all,

Chris


----------



## RedBaronF2001 (Oct 25, 2007)

sierra 18 said:


> Any opinions on the following:
> 
> 1. Fit and finish;
> 2. Overall ruggedness and performance;
> 3. Durability of the PVD


I can't speak to the BR 02 (yet), but my BR 01-92 PVD is a great timepiece. The fit and finish are first rate down to the hex head screws that secure the band and case. The AR coating is just right on the crystal (I believe it is just on the underside, as it should be). The lume is amazing.

Performance is excellent. The adjusted ETA 2892 is currently +3 seconds a day on my winder. Readability on the dial is amongst the best I have seen (much to the credit of the large white numbers on contrasting black dial and the 46mm case size).

I haven't worn my BR 01 much yet, but I did happen to bump it on a metal handrail recently and I didn't notice any ill effects on the PVD finish. Time will tell on the finish though.

I highly recommend Bell & Ross (and no, I do not work for them) :-!


----------

